# Raw and Kibble



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I noticed that many people on this forum feed both raw and kibble (e.g. raw in the morning, kibble in the evening). What are the benefits people have noticed? Why not serve 100% raw (or 100% kibble, though I suspect I've heard the answers before)? Thanks.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i'm curious too... as personally for me the benifit of raw comes from 100% raw
.. I'm guessing some of the reason is improvement on Teeth with the raw- even if it's part time.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I feed 100% raw. I am guessing that there are many reasons people like to feed both though. Security that they are recieving all the nutrients by having a "backup" kibble. Price. Convienence. Hesitation on taking the full plunge. Ease.


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

I do kibble in the am and raw in the pm. I only started adding the raw meal about 3 weeks ago. Cosmo had been a notoriously bad eater - picking at his kibble or not eating at all, and his poo was always loose. For me, the 1/2 kibble 1/2 raw seemed to be a sensible first step - I figured that with the kibble I wouldn't have to be so precise with getting the raw diet exactly right (i.e., proportions of raw meaty bones/muscle meat/organ meat; amount to feed, etc). Also, on weekdays I usually put Cosmo's food down right before leaving for work and I am too nervous to leave raw down for him (I like to watch him eat the meaty bones - it still makes me nervous when he chews up a chicken back, or something.)

Even though Cosmo only gets 1/2 raw, the qualify of his poo has greatly improved and I started noticing that his coat has gotten nice an shiny. His teeth were already nice and clean, and I hope the raw will also help keep them that way. I am sure the benefits of 100% raw must be even better. For now the 50/50 split is working for us, but I have a feeling we will go 100% raw in the future. It is much easier than I thought, he absolutely loves it, and I have found a great local butcher, which helps.


----------



## DoeValley Poodles (Jun 12, 2010)

My thinking is not to put all my eggs in 1 basket. I have 2-3 brands of canned, 2 brands of dry & 1 brand raw frozen at any given time. I also add stuff in when I have it (leftovers, cottage cheese, yogurt etc.) If one food source lacks something then hopefully another has it so the diet on a whole ends up being as complete & balanced as possible.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

The reason I don't feed 100% raw is because I cannot afford to. I feed my spoos premade raw which is much more expensive than kibble. It is just as convenient as kibble, though, and that is key in my life right now. I would love to switch to 100% premade raw, but it simply costs too much. 

I do plan to switch to PMR at some point, and then I will no longer feed kibble. I just don't have the time to fully research that diet right now. I also don't have the freezer space and I can't stand raw gunk getting in Millie's pretty long ears. (Vain, I know. I will get past this though  )


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

Savannah was on 100% raw for about six weeks. Then we spent a week and a half at my cousin's house and she will not allow raw there so I got her some EVO. Since being home I'm still feeding the EVO but also giving her some raw meals. I know that raw works and it's great for dogs. I just worry about the possibility of her not getting a proper diet because of my own mistakes. So like bigpoodleperson said there is a security aspect with kibble. On top of that I just cannot seem to keep weight on Savannah with 100% PMR. She did great on EVO a year ago when that was all she was eating and put on and kept on weight which is why I chose it when I had to go back to kibble. But I definitely believe in the benefits of raw and feel that some raw is better than none at all.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Mine get Urban Carnivore sometimes and Sweet Potato and Salmon - Natural Balance kibble the rest of the time. I do notice that when they have eaten the raw they do smell like raw meat. I am not crazy about the smell but I will keep on with the part raw and part kibble. I guess I should brush their teeth or give them mouthwash to drink!!!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel is on dehydrated raw both meals and I give him kibbles as treats/snacks. I continue to give him kibbles so that in case we travel and/or when he has to go to boarding, he will have no problem eating his kibbles. In fact, I fed him kibbles when we travelled in July and he was crazy about it - he thought he had whole bowl of treats 2 times a day!


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

I am bouncing on the fence here. I have started giving raw wings an dsuch but I have heard of some really bad issues froma breeder whom I trust. Has anyone ever ehard negative from a person who tried it with enthusiams and gave up? I am wondering if the issues i have heard about was bad food prep or unbalanced diet


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Like HOTW, I am very interested in hearing people's experiences with the raw diet. It seems that not all dogs do well on it, though it is difficult to get real data on the health effects of a raw diet v. high quality kibble because of the strong feelings the topic generates.

As an aside, one of my posts on a certain Raw Feeding forum was blocked because I admitted to alternating with kibble (how else can I get good advice unless I am honest about what I am feeding?).

Since we're moving off-topic, should we start a new thread?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I think its still on topic. - I feed raw but would love to hear experiences from both sides.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I have honestly not heard of a dog doing so badly on raw that they had to be switched back to kibble. Alot of them just needed "tweaking" for the individual dog and they did fine. Some dogs need different extras then others. I know of a raw fed dog that Needs grains in the diet otherwise he doesnt do well. I think that is still much better then switching back to kibble. Thats one of the best things about a raw diet. You can taylor it so individually to what the dog needs!! Much more then you can kibble. 

I think alot of problems that owners have are from starting the diet too fast, moving to too many protein sources too fast, too much organs or fat too fast, etc. Riley has an iron gut and was able to switch very fast with alot of varitey very quickly. Most dogs cant handle that. 

I honestly do not blame or condem people for going back to kibble after raw for whatever reasons. If it doesnt work for You then you will not follow through with it no matter what the benefits.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

I haven't heard about any health issues on raw. Other then some dogs who get the runs. I've been feeding raw for over six years now. 

The runs is fairly common when switching over. Also dogs just not wanting eat it (it's not as smelly as kibble

Also I think feeding puppies and pregnant nursing females takes more thought and can run into troubles easier if not on premade


----------

